
Private equity firm wants to buy .org for $1B. Berkeley-based coop:‘not so fast’ - rdhyee
https://www.berkeleyside.com/2020/01/16/a-private-equity-firm-wants-to-buy-org-for-1-billion-a-berkeley-based-cooperative-says-not-so-fast
======
8bitsrule
Woodcock:

" We’re talking about Doctors Without Borders and the Red Cross. We’re talking
about the IATA that does international air traffic control. Do we really want
international flights grounded for three days a year so [Bain founder and U.S.
Senator] Mitt Romney can make a few hundred million more?"

------
presumably
> In this particular cooperative, if we’re successful, the members are every
> .org registrant, which means 10 million members. We’d need to get five
> million and one of them to agree, to change the articles.

Okay, so... what is their plan to get these five million .org registrants to
“agree”?

The article seems to be entirely fluff.

~~~
em-bee
the point is that they don't.

they set up an organization with a charter that protects their well
intentioned goals, and by having lot's of members they insure that no majority
is ever able to change the goals.

------
BitwiseFool
This is just pure rent-seeking by "Ethos Capital".

